# Chevy prepping Whisper Quiet Cruze diesel



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Chevy prepping 'whisper quiet' Cruze Diesel - Autoblog
It sounds like everything is going according to plan.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't think Chevy expected to sell that many Gen 1 Cruze Diesels in North America, so they didn't make very many.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

obermd said:


> I don't think Chevy expected to sell that many Gen 1 Cruze Diesels in North America, so they didn't make very many.


It was a beta test. They were testing the waters and didn't want a repeat of the LF9 debacle. 

But they're deadly serious this time. Expect annual sales in the 12-20,000 range.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Tomko said:


> It was a beta test. They were testing the waters and didn't want a repeat of the LF9 debacle.
> 
> But they're deadly serious this time. Expect annual sales in the 12-20,000 range.


For a company the size of GM this is what they need.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

What can VW diesel owners buy now? Perhaps a Chevy Cruze diesel?

VW TDI owner's alternative choice.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

Tomko said:


> It was a beta test. They were testing the waters and didn't want a repeat of the LF9 debacle.
> 
> But they're deadly serious this time. Expect annual sales in the 12-20,000 range.



Only if they can win over TDI owners......

i cant see but a few current CTD owners jumping on the Gen 2 model.....too many issues and lack of trust from Gen 1...


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

DslGate said:


> i cant see but a few current CTD owners jumping on the Gen 2 model.....too many issues and lack of trust from Gen 1...


For that matter, how many were with VW for "German engineering"? I'd imagine most would dismiss GM out of hand. It may not be deserved anymore, but old views die hard.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

DslGate said:


> Only if they can win over TDI owners......
> 
> i cant see but a few current CTD owners jumping on the Gen 2 model.....too many issues and lack of trust from Gen 1...


I will be buying a Gen 2 diesel! Even before the tune, the car far exceeded my expectations. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

DslGate said:


> Only if they can win over TDI owners......
> 
> i cant see but a few current CTD owners jumping on the Gen 2 model.....too many issues and lack of trust from Gen 1...


I think the people who have issues tend to be the most vocal on the forum skewing the perceived reliability. There are plenty of happy diesel Cruze owners. I posted a thread a while back asking who actually likes and is happy with their diesel, and the responses were overwhelmingly positive. There are some posters who seem to have nothing but bad things to say about the diesels, and they seem to post a lot. have you ever noticed that?


----------

